

Six months today, no response on Whitehouse.gov petition to fire Carmen Ortiz? - ratsbane

It&#x27;s been six months today since the petition was started on Whitehouse.gov to remove Carmen Ortiz for overreach in prosecuting Aaron Swartz.  There&#x27;s still no response from the White House: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;petitions.whitehouse.gov&#x2F;petition&#x2F;remove-united-states-district-attorney-carmen-ortiz-office-overreach-case-aaron-swartz&#x2F;RQNrG1Ck<p>The FAQ doesn&#x27;t promise a specific timetable for responses, but isn&#x27;t six months long enough? https:&#x2F;&#x2F;petitions.whitehouse.gov&#x2F;how-why&#x2F;frequently-asked-questions
======
runjake
They're busy congratulating her on other people's success in apprehending the
Boston Bombings suspects. She's busy prosecuting Dhhozkhar Tsarnaev. In other
words, don't hold your breath.

------
gesman
No response means "Ain't gonna happen, bozos".

